# Create Invisible Folders In Mobile



## VINSTAR (Feb 16, 2009)

I tried it in Nokia6233 and worked

Create new folder and name it with *.otb* at end

For Eg: *newfolder.otb*

folder will be there but we cant see
it doesnt have any icons


----------



## Amir.php (Feb 17, 2009)

So how you access this folder later?


----------



## Pragadheesh (Feb 17, 2009)

for wat all models of nokia does it work.!! also will it work for other phones, sony, motorola etc?


----------



## Infernal12 (Feb 17, 2009)

For sony, if you give a ".@" at the end of the folder, it is treated as a file 
If you want to hide it, just change the attribute to "hidden"


----------



## confused!! (Feb 17, 2009)

VINSTAR said:


> I tried it in Nokia6233 and worked
> 
> Create new folder and name it with *.otb* at end
> 
> ...



How to make it reappear or will it be permanently disappeared


----------

